# Index auf Festplatte herunterladen



## Ju-Li (12. Mai 2009)

Wie kann man Dateien aus ISPConfig herunterladen? 

Ich finde dazu einfach nichts. Ich möchte meine index.html herunterladen, um sie weiter zu bearbeiten, aber ich kann sie höchstens umbenennen.

Wäre sehr froh über rasche Hilfe, das muss doch irgendwie gehen...


----------



## planet_fox (12. Mai 2009)

> Wie kann man Dateien aus ISPConfig herunterladen?


Per FTP ? was meinst du genau und welche ISP version nutzt du


----------



## Ju-Li (13. Mai 2009)

Hi, es hat sich erledigt. Ich habe ein anderes FTP-Programm benutzt, mit Up- und Downloadfunktion.


----------



## s0n0fsam (13. Mai 2009)

[FONT=courier new,courier]Lw].1hmWcl]~f0[iecBzTs[8r#ldU`t:*NLVgw\qE3|C.d[jK@.(h~Jgv'a>bBz[/FONT]


----------

